# Versicherungsschutz bei Vorstandstätigkeit



## DUSpinner (16. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserem Angelvereinsvorstand - Verein ohne eigenes Gewässer- machen wir uns darüber Gedanken, ob es notwendig sei, dass für die Mitglieder des geschäftsführenden Vorstandes wegen der persönlichen Haftungsfrage bei Vereinsveranstaltungen im Rahmen ihrer Vorstandstätigkeit eine Haftpflicht -und/oder eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abzuschließen ist, oder ob die private Haftpflichtversicherungen der einzelnen Mitglieder ausreichend sind.

Wer kann mir da rechtlich was zu sagen? Haben andere Vereinsvorstände diese Haftungsfragen besprochen und wenn ja, welche Konsequenzen hieraus gezogen?

Bei zwei Versicherungen habe ich diesbezüglich mal vorgefühlt und erfahren, dass sie solche Versicherungen nur für Privatpersonen anbieten. 

Wer kann mir, falls es sinnvoll ist, diesbezügliche Versicherungen abzuschließen, entsprechende Versicherungen nennen, die solche 
Risiken für Vereinsvorstände versichert.

LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Versicherungsschutz bei Vorstandstätigkeit*

Vielleicht hilfreicher Link:
https://deutsches-ehrenamt.de/vereinsrecht/haftung-vereinsvorstand/

Insofern mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, weil die auch selber Versicherungen anbieten (ähnliches Modell wohl wie beim ADAC)...

Aber die Thematik ist gut zusammen gefasst, auch, dass es keine vollständige Absicherung gibt und ab grober Fahrlässigkeit "aufwärts" eh nicht mehr (wer weiss (und das MUSS man als Angelvereinsvorssitzender wissen)), dass sein Gemeinschaftsangeln die Vorgaben des Bundesfinanzministeriums hin zum Wettangeln überschreitet und so die Gemeinnützigkeit wegfällt, der Verein mangels Masse die entstehende Steuerschuld/Strafe (5 - 10 Jahre zurück je nach Qualifikation des Verstosses) nicht bezahlen kann, haftet je nach Satzung der Vorstand gesamtschuldnerisch privat.)

Auch, wenn der Verein Vermögen besitzt, die Mitglieder aber vom Vorstand das wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit oder Straftbestand Steuerschuld und Strafe zurück haben wollen..

Da ist die Grenze zu grober Fahrlässigkeit und Straftatsbeständen, bei welchen keine Versicherung mehr im Normalfall haften wird, sehr schnell überschritten.

Daher unbedingt sehr gut beraten lassen und auch das Kleingedruckte immer lesen..!!


----------



## DUSpinner (16. März 2017)

*AW: Versicherungsschutz bei Vorstandstätigkeit*

Hallo Thomas,

Danke für Link und Info.

LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Versicherungsschutz bei Vorstandstätigkeit*

immer gerne


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. März 2017)

*AW: Versicherungsschutz bei Vorstandstätigkeit*

Wir sind bei der Allianz, aber andere machen das auch. Vorstandshaftung wie in einer Firma. Ist abhängig vom Haushalt und zahlt bis zur versicherten Summe oder Summe aus mehreren Haushalten maximal. Gilt dann für den gesamten Vorstand.
Bei der Haftpflicht ist die Vereinshaftplicht dran aber aufpassen dass auch Risiken wie Fischerfest und  Elekrtrofischen dabei ist.
Rechtsschutz nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Versicherungsschutz bei Vorstandstätigkeit*

Auch hier wundert es mich, wie viele Verbände (und das beileibe nicht nur bei Anglern!!) da ihre Vereine im Regen stehen lassen..

Hier gibt es viel Aufklärungsbedarf, genauso wie beim Komplex der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Auf diesen Gebieten sind die meisten Ehrenamtler eben Amateure.

Da dies durchaus harte finanzielle oder juristische Konsequenzen für Funktionäre in Vereinen - speziell BGB-Vorstände - haben kann, fände ich hier aktivere Zuarbeit der Verbände für ihre Vereine durchaus sinnvoll..


----------

